# yard drainage sump pump questions



## platinumaa (Apr 9, 2020)

hello all, newbie here. i have a couple of locations that have water standing issues. i want to add several grate/landscape drains, connect to a pump, and pump toward existing drainage. i have attached an image. couple of questions

1) i assume use standard 4" black corrugated landscape pipe? 
2) the discharge pipe from the pump that gets pumped 400 feet to be 2"?
3) is there a box i can add in line with the discharge line so i can add another grate drain on the way to the drainage discharge?
4) what pump do you recommend? it will be pumping approx 400 feet horizontally, very little pumping uphill if any. has to be a standard 110v. also, i assume i have to get a tank for the pump to sit in? i live in central florida and it rains during the summer.. a lot

thank you for the help!


----------



## TimmyTurf (Oct 10, 2019)

I think you will need to run drains and discharge in the same trench for the right side leg. Watch some Apple Drains stuff on youtube. The guy is really good with lots of info. Good luck


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

3) What you want is called a 4-way basin. It can have up to 4 pipes connected to it; one per side.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Apple Drains
https://www.youtube.com/user/appledrains


----------

